# Due Date Question



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

How much longer do y'all think she has? I don't have a clue as to when she was bred. I have noticed that she is starting to hook the little billy that I have (it wasn't him). I am working on a kidding stall along with a webcam to hook up to the stall to watch her at night when she gets closer.
Now to the pics. Let me know if you need better ones.

















She was scratching, so I took the moment for a good udder pic

















onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you buy her bred? If not when was the last time she was with a buck - besides the one you have now (is he intact?)

Being she is in with a buck (assuming intact) she could have been bred anytime. 

Has she kidded before?

I just need more info before I give my estimate.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Stacey, but if I had to guess I would say about 4 months or 4 1/2 months along.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When did she start filling in her udder?

It is usually a month ...month and a 1/2 after she starts to fill.. when she will kid... :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
I will wait for more in for to guess.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Stacey- As far as I know she was with a buck since April, but she might've been bred before I got her. Honestly couldn't tell you if she has been bred before. I just got her in April, in which a lady had her, and 2 bucks for sale, and my grandfather bought them for me to practice on.(I am a goat tyer in rodeos. I have never tied her, because my grandfather was told there was a possibility that she was bred)
Toth- Her udder started filling about a month ago.

My dad and I put her along with 11 others in a pasture to keep down the weeds and I just brought her home because I wanted to keep a better eye on her. The billy is intact, but is young. The reason I brought him home was because his knee is banged up(from previous owner).


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay, her bag is getting bigger and her ligs are just about gone. Is there a need to get excited?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Are the photos you posted from that date or were they taken prior to that? 
Can you get a photo from today? 
If her udder has filled in a whole lot she may be getting closer. Ligs are hard to go by unless you are real familiar with them. Are you sure they are gone? If so she will go within a few days!


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Let me run outside and snap a few for you.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry for the no-good pics, but its getting dark, I can get any shot you need tomorrow.
Pooch








Udder
















Ligs








A Little Wide  









Like I said, let me know if you need a specific shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Toth- Her udder started filling about a month ago.


 If it has been a month ...she can drop anytime...to 2 weeks away... :wink:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

To me based on her udder she looks to still have at least a week. As for the ligs it's hard to tell, but it looks like their still there. Usually they look sunk in before kidding. It's easiest for me to check by putting my palm on the base of the spine and making a peace sign. You should feel to tight pencil shaped things on either side.
I posted pics of two of my does with their ligs completely gone the day before they kidded. In the first one you can see how sunk in it is on either side of her tail. She also was holding her tail funny and after kidding it went back to normal. In the other my finger tips are touching where the ligs should be. I hope that helps


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks to have filled a bit more. Hopefully in the next few weeks! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh! I get it now with the ligs. (my first kidding if you can't tell) 
So, she has about a week or two left? I will continue to check on her everyday. Any tips?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep...just watch her ...and if you have any questions just ask.... :thumb: 

With kidding ...there are millions of situations and questions ....so when they arise...that is the best time to ask..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She may do it all without your help if you need help when time comes we are all here.  
Only tip is to get some iodine now to have ready in a baby food jar it the easiest way. After the kid is born dip the umbilical cord in the iodine to prevent bacteria from entering it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she starts pushing....and you see this ...and if she doesn't have the baby out within 15 minutes to 1/2 hour ...she will need help...you will have to wash up and go in....to help her...... 

but... just like Logan said... she may have it with no problems..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

She had a buckling and a doeling today. Her bag wasn't filled yesterday, so I wasn't expecting it. My dad found them, I was at practice when she had them about 3 hours ago. I had to go get colostrum, and was able to get some in thier systems, because momma was trying to get them to nurse, but the babies weren't having it! Momma passed afterbirth already, and had them all by herself. I will be checking up on them throughout the night. We were able to milk mom, and gave them a little bit of her colostrum as well as the powder. Mom is eating right now. She isnt really used to people, so I am really suprised she is letting us handle the kids. She even licked me and my dad! Does anybody have any tips?

Please pray for them though. They aren't looking to good at the moment. 
:kidred: :kidblue: 

No pics yet.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

Aug 10th.

I need help ASAP! Momma's bag is getting smaller, and the doeling is severly small compared to her brother. I don't know if she will make it. What do I need to do? Let it be or start bottle feeding her? And if I bottle feed her, what do I need to do? Bring her inside or leave her with mom and brother?

Pics.
Mom's Udder








The doeling. This is the one I am asking about.








Her brother. He feels really good in the wieght. The doeling is as light as a feather..








Another pic of the doeling.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you watching them eat from momma? Maybe her bag is smaller because they have recently eaten? If the doeling isn't eating from momma I would bring her in and bottle feed her. But that is what I would do. I know there are much more experienced people here that will share what they would do.


----------



## Just4PleasureGoats (Jul 19, 2011)

I ended up bringing both in as they were to weak to reach mom's udders. Me and my dad were able to milk her, and we are syringing milk into them. The doeling has yet to have pooped, the buckling has pooped twice within the last 30 minutes. They are in a cage beside my bed so I can hear them. I just got done feeding a syringe of mom's milk to both of them. I have been giving colostrum since they were born yesterday(Aug 9th).i will keep you guys updated, but ever since I brought them in, they have gotten way more enthusiastic(spelling?) and more active.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk out mom and often...once the kids are strong enough to want to nurse, put them back with her and get them on the teat....my guess is that they have been eating and you will find that her udder is fuller after not having them on her.

Congrats on 2 adorable babies!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kids! 
Hopefully they can be back out eating from her soon! :hug:


----------

